# Revell's next big one?



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Hello and best of the Holidays to ya.

I have the German and the Gato large kit submarines that Revell recently put out. Does anyone know if they have announced anything new in the large scale?

thanks


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Probably a follow up to their 1/144 Fletcher? They slipped out a largely new 1/350 Tirpitz with less hub bub than their Bismarck.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Lindburg has some huge Jap subs coming out
http://www.lindberg-models.com/models-in_the_water.html


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well Revell's next big kit isnt a ship its a 1/32 Heinkel 111 German bomber, along with a BAE Hawk and Arado Ar. 196.

The first of the 1/72 Lindberg Japanese subs has been out for some months now. Its a total POS too. The designers confused the I-153 and I-53 submarines, and also decided to make many of the details, like the hatches, 1/32 scale ?!?!? For the $$ its a huge disappointment since its not just lacking in detail, but is just inaccurate all over.


----------



## djfDan (Jan 2, 2010)

no, i have not heard about this new model, but i cannot wait to actually see it!
:wave:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Revell have updated the 1-144 Fletcher Moulds to produce a German Z Class Destroyer. Uses the same Hull but the Superstructure is entirely different...Cheers Mark


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Any pix of your models available yet ? rr


----------

